# Were the Apostles Baptized?



## Theoretical

A friend made the suggestion that the apostles may not have been baptized since the Scriptures don't explicitly say they were. Thoughts?


----------



## BobVigneault

Based on the following verses it would be hard to imagine our Lord not baptizing his disciples. He was the Christ, he set an example for all his disciples to follow, and he had the apostles baptizing new disciples. It is a stretch to conclude that the apostles, the pillars of the church were not baptized. 



> John 1:24 (Now they had been sent from the Pharisees.) 25 They asked him, “Then why are you baptizing, if you are neither the Christ, nor Elijah, nor the Prophet?” 26 John answered them, “I baptize with water, but among you stands one you do not know, 27 even he who comes after me, the strap of whose sandal I am not worthy to untie.” 28 These things took place in Bethany across the Jordan, where John was baptizing.
> 
> John 3:25 Now a discussion arose between some of John's disciples and a Jew over purification. 26 And they came to John and said to him, “Rabbi, he who was with you across the Jordan, to whom you bore witness—look, he is baptizing, and all are going to him.”
> 
> John 4:1 Now when Jesus learned that the Pharisees had heard that Jesus was making and baptizing more disciples than John 2 (although Jesus himself did not baptize, but only his disciples), 3 he left Judea and departed again for Galilee.


----------



## Rangerus

The Bible quite often leaves things out, and we have to think about it and know. God knows how smart we are.


----------



## A.J.

Theoretical said:


> A friend made the suggestion that the apostles may not have been baptized since the Scriptures don't explicitly say they were. Thoughts?



Related thoughts on this may be read here: http://www.puritanboard.com/f122/baptism-john-36267/


----------



## Zenas

The Bible also doesn't talk about China. So?


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Theoretical said:


> A friend made the suggestion that the apostles may not have been baptized since the Scriptures don't explicitly say they were. Thoughts?



The Scriptures don't specifically mention that the Apostles had all their fingers and toes either, therefore we can speculate they were missing some digits.


----------



## kevin.carroll

Arguments from silence...


----------



## sastark

Zenas said:


> The Bible also doesn't talk about China. So?



*Isaiah 49:12*
Surely these shall come from afar;
Look! Those from the north and the west,
And these from the land of Sinim.” 

*Sinim*: "Sinim has usually been associated with China..." (Sinim - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)


----------



## Zenas

That's not China. I don't see the name China. I see another name associated with China, but not China. The Bible must be wrong!

(Kidding. As some of you are aware though, people actually claim the Bible is wrong because it doesn't use modern classifications or names.)


----------



## PresbyDane




----------

